# Khan shotguns?



## qwakwhaker883

Does anybody know about the Khan over/unders? I'm looking at buying one. They have a sale on them at Gander Mountain for $300. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Burly1

I purchased a 28 gauge Arthemis Supreme in early January. I haven't had a chance to do more than shoot a few hand-thrown clays with it. I have to say that I am impressed with the fit of the gun as it has a generous palm swell for a right handed shooter and a fairly high comb. The bluing is just okay. The metal to wood fit is quite good. The finish does nothing to bring out the grain of the wood, which is advertised to be Turkish walnut. The machining in the bore and chamber area is poor, as are the choke tubes. The best thing I can say so far is, it fired every time I pulled the trigger. I hit most of what I shot at. It seems to shoot in the same place with both barrels. Our sportsman's club starts the winter season this Sunday, so I will have a chance to pattern the gun and shoot some singles and doubles trap. I will report further on my findings next week. Burl


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Thanks Burl, I think that I'm going to get the 12 guage (maybe 16 or 20 im not sure) sometime this week.


----------



## Burly1

Well, I shot the Khan 28 on Sunday. Not being that great of a trapshooter anyway, I have to say that I didn't notice a bit of difference in my scores. The gun shoots to point of aim, as proved by patterning, and the barrels are in close alignment. It's a keeper. If i do decide to use it to hunt, I will take a back-up gun along. Those rumors of firing pin failures will continue to haunt me. So, Qwackerwhacker, did you get the 12 ga ? Burl


----------



## qwakwhaker883

No I didn't, I think im going to look around for one in the $500-$600 price. I feel like for that cheap of a gun, you would get what you paid for. Thanks anyways Burl.


----------



## farmerj

Went out a couple of weeks ago and decided to get a Khan Arthemis 12 o/u. The one with extractors and NOT ejectors.

No, I did not get this at Gander Mountain either.

Was looking for a decent o/u to see if I would like them without breaking the bank. It will eventually be replaced with a Silver Pigeon if today was any indication.

Initial impressions when I brought it home a couple days earlier and tore into it.

The fit and finish of the components is substantial. It isn't the machined, perfection of a $1000+ gun, but you can tell things were hand fitted.

This thing is a field gun in every sense of the word, something you would NOT be afraid to push against underbrush beating for pheasant.

Comparing it to the Stoeger Condors we have at work, I would take the Khan. The hand guard is removed with a lever much as most high end guns.

The gun does NOT have an automatic safety. You must put this gun on safe when you close the action. You are the deciding factor on this gun.

The barrel selector is also on the safety and worked quite well.

This gun does not have an inertia firing system. I mean you pull the trigger and the the firing pin on the selected barrel falls. On the high end shotguns, you need the recoil (inertia) to select the other barrel. On this gun, you pull the trigger, the first barrel fires, you pull the trigger again, the second barrel fires.

The chokes are supposed to be interchangeable with the Berretta Mobil choke system. You could put the Briley's or other brand into them. I am looking at a Trulock extended choke for mine.

It was an interesting gun to fire and use. It will e more interesting to see how it holds up to a full skeet season.


----------



## Burly1

Farmerj, The choke tubes that were supplied with my gun are very thin, and when installed, are slightly recessed. Is that true with your gun also? This was something I thought was kind of mickey mouse about the gun. I will definitely be looking into a different set of tubes. The other thing I noticed, after reading your post, is that while my gun has extractors, it also has an automatic safety. Interesting differences. Burl


----------



## farmerj

http://www.centuryarms.com/pdf/Khan_Supr_flyer.pdf

Century Arms flyer on the different Khan's available.

One of the "benefits" of where I work, I can order just about anything I see or find.

I think the difference in safety's is due to the ejector/extractor difference. The big deal I had was I didn't want my shell launching themselves on the skeet field. just the signs all saying, if it hits the ground your not supposed to pick it up. So this way I know it won't be leaving the gun.

On the choke tubes.
The biggest seller for me on this gun was the chokes. The factory chokes on the gun I looked at at Gander mountain scared the heck out of me. Made me think that this "$300" gun was just that CHEAP. I am finding out that isn't really so.

Briley's, Trulock, PatternMaster and a few others all make chokes for the Beretta Mobil system that the Khan is listed to interchange with.

Each one of those also make an EXTENDED choke for the Mobil as well. The Trulock Sporting clays is the choke i am looking at ordering from Midway USA for the Khan I got.

Reading your post, and then the flyer from Century Arms on the Khan's. It maybe you have the "new" shotgun with updates and I have an older style. The older style may have had the "firing pin" issue. The funny thing is, I have never been able to find one reference on the internet on the firing pin on this shotgun.

Burly1,

Add this to your favorites links...
http://www.khanshotguns.com/images/supr ... _under.pdf
http://www.khanshotguns.com


----------



## goose21

ive never even heard of them


----------



## farmerj

From their website


> Established in 1985, the Khanshotguns Company is a part of one of the greatest gunsmithing tradition in Turkey, located in Üzümlü/Konya, where the center of Turkish shotgun clusters are.
> Being aware of the current market needs, strategic business applications in the global area, KHAN designs and manufacturing concept, stands on a perfect mixture of the technology, coming with modern machines and materials with the traditional craftmanship and art work.
> 
> During the decades of growth and progress KHAN has developed a business philosophy which improves and updates itself and its members according to the changing customer demands, without ever forgeting the technical and qualitative characteristics that make our products reliable.
> 
> Our energetic and goal oriented structure is focused to offer you a wide range of products with high quality standards and high level of personal service with best deal possible.
> 
> Having started to the export activities in the year 2000, today Khanshotguns is proud to be one of the biggest Turkish Shotgun Exporters. Our main export markets are USA, Germany, Finland, Czech Republic, Austria, Denmark, Ireland, England, South Africa, Namibia and Lebanon.


----------



## Bad Elk

qwakwhaker883 said:


> Does anybody know about the Khan over/unders? I'm looking at buying one. They have a sale on them at Gander Mountain for $300. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I bought mine about a month ago at Gander for $300. I've put 500 rounds through it shooting skeet. No problems so far. I like that I can use my Beretta extended chokes. My gun is a little on the heavy side 8.125 pounds. So far I am happy with my purchase. :jammin:


----------



## NDTerminator

Got a Mossberg Silver Reserve (built by Khan Firearms in Turkey) a few days ago. Not to much info on them out there yet, so I thought I would post up my impressions. Very nice shotgun. Falls between the Stoeger O/U's and the Ruger Red Label in quality and appearance. Blued 28" barrels, SS engraved receiver, blued engraved trigger guard, matte finished & checkered black walnut stock & forearm. Right hand palm swell, but not uncomfortable for a left hand shooter (me) and did not affect my shooting. No apparent cast. Stock dimensions appear to be identical to a Red Label. Well designed, easy to operate tang safety/barrel selector. Points, handles, and shoots extremely well (went 24/25 the first time I shot clays with it, and have never shot an O/U before). No auto ejectors, but extractors raise hulls for easy removal. Comes with 5 chokes (ICx2, M, IM, F) that are proofed for steel shot. Will be a superb upland gun, perhaps a bit too nice (at least to my mind) to risk a dunking while waterfowling. Much better shotgun than the $500 price tag suggests. If you aren't of a mind to pay $1,000-$1,200 for a Traditions Upland/Waterflowl II or a Red Label (the "low" end of the better OU's I looked at...), you might want to look at a Silver Reserve. The roosters and sharps will rue the day I took delivery...
__________________


----------

